# Driver Tobii pc eye tracker

## BartNL

Due ALS, an motor neuron disease, i´m not able to control the keyboard or mouse. That is why i have an eye-tracker device. This works fine in windows. However i´m used to linux. There are no drivers or software for Linux. Is there a way to reverse engineering the windows driver? 

I´ve contacted the manufacturer of the driver, MCCI Corporation. They told me that tobii is responsible. when i connect the device in ubuntu, dmesg shows me:

```
Dec 29 20:21:16 bart-VirtualBox kernel: [  275.072251] usb 2-2: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ohci_hcd

Dec 29 20:21:17 bart-VirtualBox kernel: [  275.294153] usb 2-2: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

Dec 29 20:21:17 bart-VirtualBox kernel: [  275.312317] usb 2-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0525, idProduct=a4a1

Dec 29 20:21:17 bart-VirtualBox kernel: [  275.312337] usb 2-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=10

Dec 29 20:21:17 bart-VirtualBox kernel: [  275.312343] usb 2-2: Product: Tobii IS Eye Tracker

Dec 29 20:21:17 bart-VirtualBox kernel: [  275.312348] usb 2-2: Manufacturer: Tobii Technology AB

Dec 29 20:21:17 bart-VirtualBox kernel: [  275.312353] usb 2-2: SerialNumber: 112000361

Dec 29 20:21:17 bart-VirtualBox kernel: [  275.368438] cdc_ether 2-2:1.0 usb0: register 'cdc_ether' at usb-0000:00:1f.4-2, CDC Ethernet Device, be:7f:85:5e:27:fd

Dec 29 20:21:17 bart-VirtualBox kernel: [  275.368979] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_ether

Dec 29 20:22:58 bart-VirtualBox kernel: [  376.891061] usb 2-2: USB disconnect, device number 3

Dec 29 20:22:58 bart-VirtualBox kernel: [  376.892415] cdc_ether 2-2:1.0 usb0: unregister 'cdc_ether' usb-0000:00:1f.4-2, CDC Ethernet Device

bart@bart-VirtualBox:~$ 

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

BartNL,

```
New USB device found, idVendor=0525, idProduct=a4a1 
```

This only tells that the device appears as an Ethernet over USB device and later

```
 cdc_ether 2-2:1.0 usb0: register 'cdc_ether' at usb-0000:00:1f.4-2, CDC Ethernet Device, be:7f:85:5e:27:fd
```

it is Ethernet interface usb0.

The good news is that you get usb0, so the kernel knows the device.

Knowing that, you can run a packet sniffer in Windows to see what happens as you operate the device.

You still have the issue of what to do in userspace to drive Xorg.  

Reverse engineering of software is illegal in some parts of the world.

----------

## BartNL

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> BartNL,
> 
> ```
> New USB device found, idVendor=0525, idProduct=a4a1 
> ```
> ...

 

Sorry its not my intention to do illigal. Meanwhile i found this project https://sites.google.com/site/t2tpkg/Documentation. I think it´s hard to set up. I also need an virtual keyboard and software to switch between mouse buttons etc.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

BartNL,

It looks like all of the pieces are there but as you say, it will not be easy to set up.

----------

## BartNL

Hi, 

Sorry to bump this old topic!   :Embarassed: 

Since the usb0 net adapter is processing data when I move my eyes, is it possible to use the device as mouse device in xorg? How can I exactly see the path of the device?

----------

